# Melendez to Bellator after UFC dispute.



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

From BloodyElbow:












> We've already posted on the news Friday that UFC Lightweight Gilbert Melendez -- currently ranked #2 in the division in the UFC's own official rankings -- had elected to sign with rival promotion Bellator. Despite the anti-Bellator sentiment coming out of last year's ugly lawsuit with their former LW champ Eddie Alvarez, it seems that fan reaction has been split on the Melendez signing.
> 
> Please note that the UFC still has the right to match Bellator's offer and retain Melendez' services, but this will presumably require that they increase their offer.
> 
> ...


Big loss for the UFC, but if they don't match the offer, or refuse to out of pride, then Bellator got a major score!


----------

